# Alpina B9 E24 Henna Red Porn!!!



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

Had a bloke come to do a photoshoot of the B9 this morning for Total BMW magazine and picked up some useful tips, especially when it came to thinking "outside the box". The pics I took still never looked half as good as the ones he did from pretty much the same angle but I guess that's why people pay him and not me!!!


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Nice photos, one small constructive criticism is in all but the second image you seem to be cropping too close to the edge of the frame, but not actually iscolating an individual part of the car.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

HHHHHmmmmmmm nice


----------



## Warduke (Sep 21, 2007)

Pics look sweet coxy...:thumb:


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

Stunning Alpina that. Is that the one that the scammer was trying to flog on ebay a few months ago?


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

Deanoecosse said:


> Stunning Alpina that. Is that the one that the scammer was trying to flog on ebay a few months ago?


yup, and he tried on Pistonheads as well!


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Stunning car Coxy... i'm no photographer so cant offer any constructive criticism. They all look fantastic to me.


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> Nice photos, one small constructive criticism is in all but the second image you seem to be cropping too close to the edge of the frame, but not actually iscolating an individual part of the car.


cheers for the feedback but not sure if I follow what you mean about isolating an individual part of the car?????


----------



## e60mad (Dec 10, 2007)

Nice pics of a very nice car. Care to share some of the tips?


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Stunning one of my all time favourite cars.


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

e60mad said:


> Nice pics of a very nice car. Care to share some of the tips?


Think of the usual "thirds" way of taking pics, then ignore pretty much most of it, lie on the floor, tilt the camera and shoot away!


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

and one with a bit of potatochopping!!


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

That is stunning. It also sounds awesome, and puts a superb smile on your face when you put your foot down


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Lovely that, very well done :thumb:


----------



## Breeze_Blue (Aug 20, 2006)

Lovely photos and a wonderful car and what a justice you have do to it,


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

The car looks absolutely stunning


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Really makes me want a 6 (a real one, not a fat new one), these pics.


----------



## Buzzsaw (Nov 4, 2007)

Coxy914 said:


> and one with a bit of potatochopping!!


Thank god your hand brake works 

Love that shot - i've said before and i'll say it again that's one of the cleanest Alpina E24's on the planet!


----------



## d6dph (Mar 6, 2007)

Beautiful car.

Who did they send to look at the car, Was it young Mr Everett?


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

d6dph said:


> Beautiful car.
> 
> Who did they send to look at the car, Was it young Mr Everett?


His first name was Andy, is it Andy Everett??

used to work for Volkswagen Audi driver back in the 90's, now works for Total BMW.


----------



## d6dph (Mar 6, 2007)

Yup Andrew Everett. I was chatting to him at Ace café on monday night. Very funny guy with a stupid amount of knowledge, some of it is useful too! :lol:

Look forward to reading the article, Andys write ups are generally the best in the mags.


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

d6dph said:


> Yup Andrew Everett. I was chatting to him at Ace café on monday night. Very funny guy with a stupid amount of knowledge, some of it is useful too! :lol:
> 
> Look forward to reading the article, Andys write ups are generally the best in the mags.


kept him quiet for ages when we did the photo shoot as there are hundreds of copies of VW/Audi driver in the office and he was reminiscing his golden days and looking at a few of his old project cars!


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

nice pics

i'd love to shaddow a pro for a shoot and pic up some tips.


----------



## Buzzsaw (Nov 4, 2007)

Just found this - how very apt


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

Buzzsaw said:


> Just found this - how very apt


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Great Pics !


----------



## Kasomi (Nov 15, 2007)

I see the Alpina is for sale on Pistonheads matey......

All the best with the sale.... hope it goes to a good home!

Paulie


----------

